# 4 # 1 sees?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I know it's real early to start predicting, but who do u guys have as the 4 #1 seeds in the big tourney I GOT UNC, Flordia, UCLA and Pitt! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

They won't be a final 4, after seeing the domination of UNC in the ACC tournament before selection sunday they will just declare the Tarheels the champions.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

tarheels came up a little short last week, your lifestory

duke doesn't get a #1 seed??? WTF

wings anyone?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

In all honesty I think going into the tourney it will end up being

1)Florida
2)UNC
3)UCLA
4)Ohio St

In no specific order, but probably Florida as the consensus #1.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

1)Florida- It hurts to agree w/ 870
2)Wisconsin- Weak Big Ten schedule will not lead to many more losses 
3)UCLA- I think their overrated, will not make it ot the final 4, but a #1 seed none-the-less
4)Kansas- #1 seed by default, they will go deep into the Big 12 tourney and will be rewarded by others late season losses

NOT #1 seeds-

UNC- Good...but not that good. Although Duke took a step back this year, ACC is still as tough as ever (BC, VT, Clemson). Two losses in conference play and anything other than the ACC tourney championship game will spell a #2 seed for the Heels.

Ohio State- I am NOT sold on The Ohio State's guard play. Their perimiter got SHREDDED by a Tennessee team last week even though they won. If Tennessee shoots even 30% from beyond the arc, they win by 12.

Watch out for-

Oregon- The Pac-10 is strong. The ducks have already taken out UCLA, Arizona, and Georgetown! If they can win at home vs. Cal AND get a win @Wash. State, they will be knocking on the door of the #1 seed elite.

Tex A&M- They have to take care of business on their home floor against OkState instate rival Texas. Mark your calendar for Feb. 3 in Lawrence.

Tennessee- Played in as good of a game as I've watched this year against Ohio State. They posess two things that every spoiler team in the NCAA tourney wants, great slashing guards and a high scoring O. They need to win a few more games to be a lock in the tourney, but if they get there...


----------

